# sore on my zebra



## Trouble (Oct 6, 2005)

my albino zebra has an open sore on her side. I thought maybe it was from being attacked but now i'm not so sure. I have lost 5 fish so far and my water parameters are ph- 8.4, amm and nitrites- 0 and nitrates- 10. I am having major water issues. My water is just not clear. It almost seems like fine silt is floating around in it and there are these small whitish spots all over the sides of my tank. I thought maybe they were alge but even after a thorough clean it was back in a day. and in the places where the water flow is stronger there is movement..like the white spots are caught in mucus. I am just baffled. I have never had any kind of problem like this and I am at my whits end. Oh we did think spooky was pregnant but she is much slimmer then yesterday and there seems to be a bit of a bulge where the sore sits.
She seems to be okay physically other then the ulcer like area. We haven't noticed anything strange in her behaviour to speak of. 

Sorry the pics aren't the best and in the first one you can sort of see the stuff on the glass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Are your fish acting normal? Any scratching or shimmy? I am only guessing but I think you may have columnaris disease in your tank. I think you should do a Lg. water change and treat the tank with oxytetracycline. If you can not find it at a pet shop try maracyn 2. Also what are you feeding your mbunas? You prolly should feed them some of the antibiotic also. To do this dissolve one tablet or capsule in one quarter cup of warm water. Add just enough tetra "jumbomin" to fill up to the top of your water and wait about 10 minutes. Then put the container in the fridge for about half an hour. After that feed the stuff to your fish in small amounts 3 times a day keeping the excess refrigerated.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 6, 2005)

They seem to be acting ok...no scratching or shimmy. Which has baffled me..I come home from work and a dead fish  I feed them Omega one African cichlid flakes, Hikari Cichlid Staple baby pellet, They also like to eat my Aquarian Bottom Feeder Shrimp Pellets though they are not for them per-say. lol I also Give them very rarely earthworm sticks and veggie flakes. But I try to vary their Diet as much as possibe.

So what do you think the stuff on the side of my tank is? That part of the "infection"?

Thanks so much for replying so quickly also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

read this-

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/articles/columnaris.html


----------



## Trouble (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you so much..We did a huge water changed yesterday..I'm sure I'm going to go into a mini cycle because my hubby cleaned my filter...uggg..but he was trying to help so I will just have to test my water everday and do water changes daily. I am actually seeing a difference in my albino now. I held food yesterday and the day before and she is hungry! So i will try the medicated food recipe you gave me along with Txing the water and hopefully things will continue to improve. 

Thanks again! You definately were a Godsend!


----------

